# nostalgicsam!



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi I did try to message your inbox but its full! I'll re send it when you delete a few!
Poppins x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh I am sorry doh me ! have emptied it a bit now x


----------

